# On Line Route Planners



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to use the RAC's route planner for my journeys, not to get the specific route but more for the approximate timings and distances.

The RAC have recently updated their website and frankly for France it's now a load of rubbish! It used to be quite good.

You can enter a start and finish point (for instance, St-malo, Ille-et-Villaine, France) and a finish point (for instance Carnac, Morbihan, France) and ask it to plot a route and it comes up with an error message saying

"Sorry, we couldn't find a route for your search

Things you could try:

Please check the spelling of the locations.
Be more specific about the locations you wish to include in your route e.g try adding the county and/or country."

Given that their own website has provide the details of department and country you'd think it had enough information to work from.

Annoyingly, I can't find any way of complaining directly to the RAC via their own website (and yes I am an RAC member).

Does anybody else use an on-line route planner, if so which one and is it any good?

TIA

Mr Wez


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I use Bing Maps as good as any I have found, maybe others will have some more suggestions for you

Regards


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I find Michelin pretty useful.

Phil


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Try Google Maps although I don't think you can put in vehicle parameters like height, width and weight. Google maps also includes an estimate on live traffic.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

For overview route planning and distance gauging, I prefer the AA website:

http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp

Remember to tick the "EU" option when planning routes throughout Europe (easily forgotten  )

Once on the road, I generally set up alternative waypoints on my SatNav the night before, and make ad-hoc decisions as we go.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've used viamichelin in the past - very good detail.

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/web/ItiWGHomePage


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all very helpful.

I only use these sites to gauge how long it'll take to get somewhere so I can decide whether I'm going to spend too long driving or it's too far for one day's travelling - my daughter hates being cooped up in the back of the motorhome so we agree for the sake of peace and harmony to keep journey times to between 2-3 hours. It does mean we don't cover too much ground too quickly but then again it does mean that calm and serenity pervades on arrival.

Mr Wez


----------

